# First rod



## shamoo (Aug 25, 2008)

Just out of curiousity what was your VERY FIRST fishing rod you ever had? either a hand me down or something new, Mine was a Zebco.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 25, 2008)

Snoopy rod!!!! With it I caught my very first fish, an eel out of the back bay in atlantic city


----------



## Bubba (Aug 25, 2008)

Pretty sure mine was a zebco as well. If I remember right, It was a hot red/orange color and I thought it was the coolest thing ever. 8) :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Aug 25, 2008)

After a 15' bamboo pole, my first one with a reel was a Zebco 202 (I think, that's the cheapy one isn't it?) Combo. I think it was on a 5 foot pole. My first Spinning reel was a Zebco Cardinal 4 given to me on my 10th birthday. Now #49 is rapidly approaching and I still have that reel. The rod has long since expired but the reel still lives on. As a matter of fact I used it when I went to Texas earlier this year.


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2008)

Original zebco 33s (these were black) and I had to take apart a few of them to put one working one together.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm with flounderhead59.....good old bamboo canepole. Used to catfish with dad, using his steel baitcasting rods too.

ST


----------



## KMixson (Aug 25, 2008)

Bamboo cane pole. Then I took a step up into the world with a Zebco 202.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 25, 2008)

After I bought our house here in Zion, my mom asked me to go through all of dads old fishing gear. I've posted some pix of some of the old lures that even if I never use, will never be thrown out. I did however, throw out the old steel fishing pole and the old (busted up) cane poles. There are a couple of old reels that don't take up much space, so I'll be holding on to those as well. At least until I retire and then see if they are rare enough to be worth something.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't remember the rod but the reel was definitely a Zebco. I'm thinking that maybe the rod was a Zebco as well. 38 years ago :shock:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 25, 2008)

I had a black Zebco (probably like Jim's) on a black rod. I fished quite a few times with my dad. I somehow remember this but I swear I was 4 or 5 years old. Great Times!


----------



## SVNET (Aug 25, 2008)

My first rod was a Zeco 33.

I was at the Waldo flea market one Sunday in 4/2004 and got it at the tackle shop.

I went to the Santa Fe river once and casted a couple of times, then it sat on my closet until just recently.

But my very first fish was caught with my son's Spider Man rod, close face zepco style rod.

No I use an open face reel from walmart and I am loving it...


----------



## Broncoman (Aug 25, 2008)

My first one was a cane pole too.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 25, 2008)

my first was a zebco 33 and i still use them


----------



## SMDave (Aug 25, 2008)

My first rod was a 6' Ugly Stik lite, matched with some kind of a Fin Nor reel.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 25, 2008)

my first set up that was my own was a 5' 6" Ugly Stick with a Daiwa reel, I still have them. I bought them at a Mongomery Wards in about 1975.


----------



## slim357 (Aug 25, 2008)

My first pole that I remember using was a 5 foot fenwick (i only know that cuz i found it a few years ago) and it had a green and white zebco reel i think. That was when i was like 3 or 4, The next one that was actually my pole, was a zebco 202, it was a 2 piece 5'6 rod with some shiny gold finish on both the reel seat and the reel (i landed my first largemouth on this pole, and i was hooked from then on) About a year or so later I got my first spinning rod as a gift (xmas i think) it was an abu 5" UL combo. Then when i was prob around 12 or 13 I bought my first rod which was a 7foot ugly stick combo, I still have the rod but I think I gave the reel away last year, or the year before.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 25, 2008)

Refresh my memory....was the 202 the black plastic version (basically) of the 33 ?

ST


----------



## KMixson (Aug 25, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> Refresh my memory....was the 202 the black plastic version (basically) of the 33 ?
> 
> ST



Yes it was.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, guess I haven't totally lost it yet :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My first rod was a brand spankin' new Zebco 20/10, still with the Walmart tags on it, that dad gave me for my 9th birthday, since we were going camping that weekend.


----------



## sccamper (Aug 25, 2008)

Zebco 33 on a Wonder rod. Still in the garage. My brothers was a 33 too, but on a Berkley rod. I have that one too.


----------



## Anchor Chain (Aug 26, 2008)

snoopy rod


----------

